# Ausflug in den MTB-Park Pfälzer Wald



## Levty (25. Oktober 2005)

Hallo ihr MTB da draussen!

Wie wÃ¤rs mit einer angenehm trockenen Herbsttour in der Pfalz? Eine bereits ausgeschilderte 63km, 1200hm Traumtour mit satten 14km Trails wÃ¼rde uns bevorstehen! Gefahren wird ein gemÃ¼tliches Tempo, so dass jeder seinen SpaÃ haben kannn. NÃ¤here Informationen findet ihr hier !   
Oben am Johaniskreuz ist eine Gelegenheit etw. zu essen, also wer lust hat kann sich so rund 12â¬ fÃ¼r ein SEHR gutes MenÃ¼ mitnehmen.

Anreise:

Treffpunkt ist der Bahnhof in Hochspeyer:
Freitag, den 27.10
Mit der S-Bahn:
Treffen 9:15 am HD-Hbf (vor 9 keine Fahrradmitnahme), Abfahrt: 9:35
09:35	ab Heidelberg, Hbf	 	                                
10:53	an Hochspeyer	                                         

Mit dem Auto:
Leider keine Auskunft, aber um die Ecke gibts'n Parkplatz, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob und wenn...

Also, hoffe auf zahlreiches Erscheinen

greez, killuah1


----------



## BikerAndy (25. Oktober 2005)

Tach,
Ehrensache das ich dabei bin !! Wirklich schöne tour bin sie im sommer schon mit killuah gefahren, gute trails(auf und ab) alles dabei!!! Freu mich schon auf die herrrliche landschaft des pfälzer walds im Herbst.
Bis dann Gruß Andy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (25. Oktober 2005)

Oh Mann, die Tour sieht aber "gemütlich" aus. Das wäre mal was. Es klappt nur Freitag einfach nicht!

Hoffe, wird nicht die letzte Tour dort sein!


----------



## Levty (25. Oktober 2005)

Ok, also noch eine Möglichkeit gibt es:

Dienstag den 1.11.06 (wenn ich mich im Datum nicht irre)

also entweder machen wir (ich) 2 touren, oder wenn auch alle am DI können, wäre DI natürlich besser!
mir sind jetzt 2 leute bekannt die am FR nicht können, dafür am DI, also, wie siehts aus?


----------



## Veloziraptor (25. Oktober 2005)

Dienstag, der 1.11.? Das klingt gut. Da ist Feiertag (Allerheiligen). Also, wenn alle können, fände ich es cool, wenn es auf Dienstag verlegt wird. Ansonsten wird sich noch ne Gelegenheit finden. 

Ich hoffe, bis dahin sind meine "Nobby Nics" endlich da. Ersatzschlauch habe ich endlich mal besorgt - das Flickenmonster ist ausgetauscht   Wobei ich noch mal betonenn will. Die drei Flicken waren nur ein Platten. Ich weiß nicht über was ich da gedonnert bin...


----------



## Levty (25. Oktober 2005)

Ok, also ich habe mir den Freitag ausgesucht weil da das Wetter super mitspielt, wenn ich bei wetter.com schaue, dann steht für DI Regen an, ich mein ich kann da fahren, aber was sagen die anderen Mitfahrer dazu? Und die DeutschBahn erst, wenn wir zurückfahren  ? Ich würde vorschlagen dass BEIDE Touren durchgeführt werden! Die am FR und am DI, weil ich will unbedingt die wunderschöne Gegend in der Pfalz mit dem ganzen Laub und so genießen    ! Aber am DI können wir eine Schlammschlacht machen, da darfste auch deine Noby Nics testen, Jens. 

Also, was steht an? Wer ist Freitag und wer Dienstag dabei?

gruss, killuah1


----------



## alex75 (25. Oktober 2005)

Super Idee das mit der Tour am Freitag   
ich wollte schon immer mal die schönen Trails des Pfälzer Waldes kennenlernen.

Gruss Alexander


----------



## Dschens (26. Oktober 2005)

Am Freitag geht es bei mir leider auch nicht, aber am Dienstag wäre ich dabei, sofern ich dann zur Fortbewegung kein Kanu benötige. Gleiche Zeit bzw. Zug am Dienstag? Wie sieht es eigentlich mit dem Sonntag anstelle des Dienstag aus, wenn der Tag wettertechnisch mehr her gibt?

Ach ja, der Dienstag sollte erst der 01.11.*05* sein, sonst hätte ich irgendwie ein Problem.


----------



## Veloziraptor (26. Oktober 2005)

Also gerade sieht der Wetterbericht für Dienstag nicht ganz so übel aus: http://www.wetter.com/v2/?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7011&LOCFROM=0202&type=WORLD&id=49829 Aber ob man sich darauf verlassen sollte?

Ich glaube aber, daß ich per Auto kommen werde. Letzten Samstag tat mir die Fußheizung so gut    

Evtl. kann ich dann wieder jemanden mitnehmen.


----------



## Micro767 (26. Oktober 2005)

hab leider keine Zeit ! Bin dieses Jahr mal die 1/2 Tour 5 ab Lambrecht gefahren, war klasse !

Aber ich denk an Euch    wenn ich in der Türkei bei schönstem Wetter ins Taurus Gebirge radle   

Zu nem anderen Termin könnte ich glattweg mal wieder mitfahren !


----------



## Levty (26. Oktober 2005)

Ok, also ich fahre beide Touren mit, meine Lieblingstour, die 4.

also Termine:

Freitag:
BikerAndy
Alex75
killuah1
evtl. noch jemand?

Dienstag: (S2, 9:35 Abfahrt, Treffpunkt: 9:15)
Jens_snej
Dschens
Bax
Dominik-deluxe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bax (27. Oktober 2005)

Liebe Freitagsfahrer,

könntet ihr bitte bei eurer Tour drauf achten, ob es Gelegenheiten gibt, die Trinkflasche unterwegs aufzufüllen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Levty (27. Oktober 2005)

Sischer! Wenn wir oben beim Johaniskreuz einkehren um einen Happen zu essen, dann darfste deine Wasserflasche auffüllen!


----------



## benno_hd (27. Oktober 2005)

ich muß morgen leider doch noch an die uni, ich schau dann dass ich am dienstag mitkomme. viel spaß noch morgen!


----------



## Levty (28. Oktober 2005)

Also bei heutigen Bdienungen ist die Tour recht gut zu fahren, ausser dass man die Trails nicht richtig erkennt wegen dem Laub, aber das geht schon...
Heute waren wir recht flott unterwegs:
11:00 Losgefahren vom Hochspeyer Bahnhof
13:00 Eingetroffen am Johaniskruez (1:45:00 Fahrtzeit)
13:20 Wieder aufgebrochen (Ohne etw. in der Gaststätte zu essen)
15:20 Eingetroffen am Hochspeyer Bahnhof

AV speed: 17,3km/h
Hm: 1146
Max. Tempo: (jedem das seine und mir das meine) ich hatte 58km/h...
also am Dienstag soll's nicht so hart und schnell zu gehen, und ich hab mit der Wirtin gesprochen, die haben auch am 1.11. offen, und auch wenns regnet, die lassen uns dreckige Biker rein  ! Soll aber schön bleiben, heute in der Sonne, sage und schreibe 28°C und das fast im November! Gut...

--->Änderung<---: Wir fahren nicht mir dem Zug um 9:35 sondern mit dem um 9:05, erstens wegen der Zeitumstellung und zweitens weil wir länger brauchen werden als wir heute! Treffpunkt: 8:50 am Haupteingang Hbf

Update Mitfahrer am Dienstag:
BikerAndy
benno_hd
Bax
jens_snej
Dschens
killuah1
-evtl. alex75


----------



## alex75 (28. Oktober 2005)

Die Tour heute war echt super und das Wetter obergenial   ; aber viel schneller hätte ich echt nicht fahren können  

Hier wie gewüscht das Höhenprofil




Gruss Alexander


----------



## easymtbiker (28. Oktober 2005)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Update Mitfahrer am Dienstag:
> BikerAndy
> benno_hd
> Bax
> ...




ähm, da hab ich ja was nicht mitbekommen.. wollte gerade ne tour an genau diesem diesntag anbieten, 55km und 80% singletrail.... aber wenn hier die heidelberg- hardcore- fraktion gen pfalz zieht, wird wohl kaum jemand mitfahren....
prinzipiell würde mich die tour in der pfalz auch reizen, aber 9h morgens abfahrt..... mensch, schaut mal, was am 31. abends alles so geht! habt ein  herz für rauschausschlafer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex75 (28. Oktober 2005)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> ähm, da hab ich ja was nicht mitbekommen.. wollte gerade ne tour an genau diesem diesntag anbieten, 55km und 80% singletrail.... aber wenn hier die heidelberg- hardcore- fraktion gen pfalz zieht, wird wohl kaum jemand mitfahren....


Das hört sich sehr interessant an, könntest mal bitte den ungefähren Streckenverlauf skizzieren. 

Gruss Alexander


----------



## Levty (28. Oktober 2005)

hÃ¤dbÃ¤nger, pfalz wÃ¤r nix fÃ¼r dich, sind nur rund 1200Hm und 64km... trails nur n kleiner teil = 14km. aber wenn du unser tempo am DI hochziehen willst heiÃen wir dich herzlich wilkommen! biste jetz dabei`?

gruss, killuah1

â¬d17: 
so nebenbei: wer am DI oben was essen will (das essen ist wirklich klasse und die bedienung mehr als freundlich) sollte geld mitnehmen, ist nicht teuer, da seid ihr mit 12 â¬ SEHR gut dabei! also die pause da oben lohnt sich! ich hoffe es essen alle mit, ich auf jedenfall!


----------



## easymtbiker (28. Oktober 2005)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> hädbänger, pfalz wär nix für dich, sind nur rund 1200Hm und 64km... trails nur n kleiner teil = 14km.



hört sich doch nach ner netten marathonstrecke an! bei den rennen gehts auch nicht anspruchsvoller zu! aber wenn nur so kurz (64km = 3,2h   ) dann könten wir doch auch später starten? *grins*
also, wenn ich dienstag um 9h noch lebe,werde ich mitfahren!    

streckenverlauf meiner tour skizzieren.... naja, 2x königstuhl rauf und runter, dann einmal weisser stein.... halt alles auf trails. ich werde das dann am nächstem wochenende veranstalten, dann  könnt ihr den genauen streckenverlauf er-fahren!


----------



## Haiflyer (29. Oktober 2005)

moin jungs

so nach all dem ersten unistreß kann ich mich mal wieder meldne. mir gehts soweit eigentlihc wieder recht gut. lunge is wieder ok.

am dienstag werd ich ned können. 1. montag abend feiern. 2tens lernen.
*******. war das schön die letzte zeit nix lernen zu müssen. aber is ok. kann man sein brain ma wieder anstrengen.
hoff das der herbst so bleibt dann könnte man ja mal fahrengehn

hab jeden donnerstag frei. wer also bock hat. und freitag werd ich mir auch den ein oder andren ma frei nehmen 
ciao Lucas


----------



## Levty (29. Oktober 2005)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> hört sich doch nach ner netten marathonstrecke an! bei den rennen gehts auch nicht anspruchsvoller zu! aber wenn nur so kurz (64km = 3,2h   ) dann könten wir doch auch später starten? *grins*
> also, wenn ich dienstag um 9h noch lebe,werde ich mitfahren!



du kannst ja nachkommen, die strecke ist ausgeschildert 
ne, in 3:20min ist die strecke locker abzufahren, aber denk doch mal an die anderen, so wie mich  , nicht alle sind so verrück wie du "MTBen macht erst ab der 6. Stunde spaß" ausserdem wollen wir (ich) oben was essenm und die tour gemütlich fahren und nicht abbolzen um den tacho auf 20km/h av speed zu bringen !!! ausserdem will man ja den herbst dor genießen   ist echt göttlich, und so viel laub auf den trails fordert geschiklichkeit und gute bremsen 

also, noch mal zur erinnerung: Geld mitbringen, die die etw. oben essen wollen!

Update:

BikerAndy
benno_hd
Bax
jens_snej
Dschens
hädbänger
killuah1
-evtl. alex75 und nochn kumpel wenn er bis dahin seinen steuersatz in griff hat


----------



## easymtbiker (30. Oktober 2005)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> also, noch mal zur erinnerung: Geld mitbringen, die die etw. oben essen wollen!



wolltest du uns nicht einladen?   

absage meinerseits, hab mich am vorabend auf ne party verpflichtet und werde um 9h definitiv nicht fähig sein, den bahnhof zu finden....

wer von den daheimgebliebenen am mittag / nachmittag ne tour in hd fahren  möchte, kann sich ja mal bei mir melden....


----------



## Levty (30. Oktober 2005)

fährste jetz nicht mit weil ich dich nicht einlade?   
dann feier mal schön 
wir werden die pfalz grüssen und für dich rocken!

meine 4 stürze heute haben mich und mein bike ordentlich mitgenomen! morgen erstmal den bikedoktor aufsuchen, sonst darf ich in einer RR übersetzung fahren!
ja, ich hoffe es melden sich noch mehr leute für DI

wieso wie so früh losfahren: wegen der zeitumstellung, es wird früher dunkel! und wir wollen ja nicht rasen, sondern eine gemütliche tour machen!

so, damit jetz keine beschwerden aufkommen...

gruss, killuah1

Update:

BikerAndy
benno_hd
Bax
jens_snej
Dschens
killuah1
evtl. nochn kumpel (hat jemand ein schrägkeil für ein wheeler?)

damit noch mehr leute lust bekommen:


----------



## Bax (30. Oktober 2005)

Vier Stürze?     Was haste denn geschafft?


----------



## Veloziraptor (31. Oktober 2005)

Dienstag: 

Morgens leichter Regen bei max. 12°
Mittags bedeckt bei max. 14°

Da war Petrus mal wieder gnädig. Dieses Mal komme ich trotzdem in Langarmkombi. Die letzte Odenwaldtour steckt immer noch in meiner Lunge *Hustkotzwürg*  :kotz: 

Also bis morgen denn.


----------



## ratte (31. Oktober 2005)

Ich will Euch die Vorfreude für morgen ja nicht vermiesen, aber es könnte eventuell zu Behinderungen auf Eurer Strecke kommen.

Siehe hier 
Evakuierung von Hochspeyer am 01.11.05 ab 8 Uhr wegen Bombenentschärfung.

Könnte zu einer "Bombenstimmung" auf Eurer Tour führen, falls sich das Ganze bis zu Eurer Tour noch nicht erledigt hat.

Falls sich das erledigt hat, viel Spaß auf eurer Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (31. Oktober 2005)

danke ratte, hab grad die gebiete mit unserer tour verglichen, da kommen wir zum glück nicht vorbei und die bombe @= wird uns ein bisschen aufheuzen  dann sind wir früher daheim! willst du nicht mitkommen, ratte? oder evakuirste dich mit^^?


----------



## Bax (31. Oktober 2005)

Ich wusste es!      Leider muss ich morgen zu einem meiner wichtigsten Kunden nach Frankfurt. Die haben morgen keinen Feiertag und der Kunde ist König.    SO EIN SCH...     

Ich wünsche euch auf jeden Fall viel Spaß. Vielleicht kann ja jemand ein paar hübsche Fotos machen, damit ich wenigstens virtuell dabei sein kann.


----------



## Dschens (31. Oktober 2005)

Salve Mädels,

ich wollte nur noch anmerken, daß ich erst in MA zusteigen werde. Bis morgen dann.


----------



## Veloziraptor (1. November 2005)

Hallo ihr Warmduscher   

Na, kein tapfere MTBler, der auch mal bei ein paar Tropfen Regen fährt. Killuah und ich waren heute leider alleine. Okay, ich hab auch geschwächelt und so wurde aus unserer Tour 5 eine kleine 40 km Abkürzung, aber der Rest hat wohl ganz gekniffen. 

Egal. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja Samstag, wenn bis dahin meine Erkältung endlich weg ist und ich nicht wieder mit nem 180er Puls ne 2 % Steigung fahren muß.


----------



## benno_hd (1. November 2005)

ich war in der s-bahn heute alleine bis weidental wo sie umgekehrt ist und bin von da aus dann kartenlos über drachenfels rum gefahren, wo wart ihr?


----------



## Levty (1. November 2005)

looool? benno, was warn los? treffpunkt war 8:50 !!!
wir sind die tour 5 gestartet und zu ende gefahren, aber ohne die ödliche verlängerung weil jens einwenig angeschlagen war, aber trotzdem hat das wetter super mitgespielt *danke an da oben* ! dann hab ich noch meine letzten KM aufm stuhl abgeradelt, hoffe jens hat sich bis SA wieder *toi* ! und jetz muss ich mal die ansprechen die einfach nicht gekommen sind (benno, ok... hast was verpeilt) und dschens, ja, es wäre schön WENN du in die s-bahn eingestiegen WÄRST! und andy, schön dass du wasserscheu bist und nciht von deinem berg runterkommst...

gruss, bis zu nächsten tour! killuah1


----------



## Dschens (1. November 2005)

Sorry, tut mir leid.
Ich bin am Samstag bei der Gäsbock-Tour gestürzt und habe dabei meine rechte leicht Hand verletzt. Dafür habe ich (leider) Zeugen. Ich hatte gestern noch gehofft, daß meine Hand heute wieder voll fit wäre, aber dem war/ist leider nicht so.
Die Kombination aus nicht voll einsetzbarer Hand, schmierigem Untergrund, und der dürfte es bei dem heutigen Regen und dem vielen Laub, was schon am Samstag auf den Trails lag, wohl gewesen seiin, und meinen miesen Reifen (Specialized Fast Trak) sah mir heute morgen nach Himmelfahrtskommando aus. Ergo Bike-Pause.
Dafür war ich grad zwei Stunden joggen. Kann ich mich damit vor dem Titel Warmduscher retten?


----------



## limabiker (1. November 2005)

jens_snej schrieb:
			
		

> Killuah und ich waren heute leider alleine.



Hallo Lev,

ist doch ganz angenehm, mit so ner kleinen Gruppe.     

Wir waren am Sonntag 14 Leutchen, am Schluss waren es 13. Bis Mittag Nebel, danach schönstes  Oktober-Sonnenwetter.     

Am Lambertskreuz waren Heerscharen von Leuten, unglaublich. Nach 50 m wegfahren, hatten wir wieder Ruhe. Volker, Konny, Markus und chaospilot waren mit dabei. 

In Wachenheim am Restaurat am Campingplatz wollten sie keine Biker, in Wachenheim selbst waren die Kneipen voll, schon um 17.30 Uhr, waren wohl viele Wanderer anschließend noch eingekehrt. 

So sind wir beim Italiener gelandet.   
War wohl das letzte Aufbäumen des Goldenen Oktobers.c   

GManfred


----------



## Levty (1. November 2005)

hi manfred, ja war heute recht angenehm, aber jens war angeschlagen, und wir konnten nicht die volle tour fahren, macht aber nix, ich ahb dann in HD noch ne runde stuhl gedreht!
ey, ich würde voll gerne mal bei euch einsteigen, aber hier in HD werden zu oft touren veranstaltet  so wie diesen samstag mit hädbänger, steig du doch mal mit ein, wird sicher cool! 
14 leute  um gottes willen, da habt ihr euch ja bestimmt über die halbe pfalz gezogen, letzten SO wo wir zsm gefahren wind waren das ja 10 und das kam mir schon verdammt viel vor! 

na gut, sag dann mal bescheid wenn mal wieder ne tour bei euch in der pfalz geht   , ich schau mal was sich machen lässt!

gruss bis dahin, killuah1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (1. November 2005)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> gruss bis dahin, killuah1



schon wieder zuhause und gleich vorm rechner?


----------



## Levty (1. November 2005)

bei dir isses ja die bike werkstatt


----------



## limabiker (1. November 2005)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> schon wieder zuhause und gleich vorm rechner?



Nicht nur vorm Rechner, zuverlässig auf'm Bike, bei Wind und wetter, selbst wenns Katzen regnet     Ehrensache, gell Lev


----------



## Levty (2. November 2005)

limabiker schrieb:
			
		

> Ehrensache, gell Lev



du sagst es


----------

